# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Copilot, highway safety system for commercial trucking fleets, Pronto.ai, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Pronto.ai

----------


## Airicist

A weekend drive
December 18, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Copilot by Pronto: driver-assist technology does just that!

Published on Aug 21, 2019




> FreightWaves hits the road with the Pronto team to show you the most advanced driving experience in trucking. This Peterbilt 579 drives itself through integrated autonomous technology.
> 
> These are just some of the features Copilot offers:
>     * All-speed adaptive cruise control
>     * The first “stop and go” traffic jam assist for trucks 
>     * Next generation automatic emergency braking
>     * Proactive camera-based system tracks multiple lanes of traffic 
>        and predicts traffic flows (1:17)
>     * Full braking can bring trucks to a complete stop 
> ...

----------

